# planted 40 breeder log



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, I'm at it again......setting up yet another tank.  What can I say, I'm addicted to this hobby.  I'm just glad I'm not alone in that.

This tank is an AGA/Aqueon 40 breeder (36"x18"x16")....the perfect footprint IMO. 

Other specs:
2x96w Coralife fixture 1 6700K bulb and 1 10,000K bulb
Pressurized CO2 via a glass diffusor
Rena XP3 filter
200w Stealth heater
ADA Aquasoil Amazonia II - ~27 liters worth (they measure it in liters)
manzanita driftwood

Plants so far:
Anubias nana
Fissidens fontanus (moss)

No fish right now.....Aquasoil releases ammonia in the beginning, so I must wait for that to go down.

Fish plans include a Rummynose tetra school, Corydoras hastatus school, possibly Corydoras pygmaeus, a pair of Apistogrammas, and a school of Otocinclus.

Now for the pics:

Stand my grandfather made me:








Driftwood layout dry








darker








Filled up and with plants
















I just filled the tank up last night, so the "new tank bubbles" are still there.

I've had some problems and had to buy new bulbs, so the fixture on there now is just temporary. It has purplish colored bulbs and makes the substrate look more red. It's actually dark brown with some reddish pieces (clay colored), but the exposure is really bad. I'll get some better pics when I get my new bulbs.

I have made the plant order, so hopefully it will be shipped soonish.

I'll update when I have more pics/news.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks awesome kristin...Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Oh my gawd.
Kristin, stop tempting me with these thingys!
I can't afford to set up 84 more tanks


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

the wood is awesome !


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Well I finally got around to planting the tank and taking pics. I've had it planted for almost a week now, but I had alot of extra plants in there for my other tanks, that I had to take out first.

So...here it is!









whole tank









the mound









HM









Didiplis diandra









Stargrass.....some of it is kinda dead, but its perking up.









Rotala wallichi....my new favorite plant  looks kind of washed out though









Rotala wallichi again...i cannot get the colors right taking pics

Plants include:
Rotala wallichi
Stargrass
Didiplis diandra
Rotala sp. colorata
HM (Hemianthus micranthemoides)
HC (not gonna try)
Dwarf Hairgrass
Giant Hairgrass
Ludwigia arcuata
Fissidens fontanus

The Rotala sp. colorata (red plant in the back left) is new, so it is kind of bent right now, but it will perk up. 

No fish yet.  I'll update with pics of more growth soon.....and hopefully get brave enough to put some fish in. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Kristin...that is really amazing!  The plants, wood, everything looks so great together! Great job


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Exelent work kristin...I espacially love the rotala and the HM...

I'm replanting my 10 atm...hopefully it'll look as good as your when I"m finished...prolly not tho...lol

looks as if you've taken the anubia nana out?

Have you decided on a final stocking list yet?


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks you two. 

Yep Andrew, I took the Anubias out, but I put them in my 29g and it looks much better with that layout. I'll have some pics of it up soon so you can see the placement.

I haven't really decided on a final stocking yet, but I'm still going with the idea that I've had for awhile: about 15 Rummynose tetras, 10 Corydoras hastatus, 10 Corydoras pygmaeus or habrosus (can't decide), pair of Apistos, and 5-6 Otos. That's what I'm planning as of now, but I change my mind about things pretty frequently.  I'm trying to understock a bit and have the larger school of tetras so it focuses more on the plants than the fish, but we all know how my stocking usually ends up (overstocked...).  And I might bump the Rummies up a bit more once I get a big group of them and see how they look.

The Hastatus Cories will probably be the first fish in. I am not registering any ammonia now from the Aquasoil (only had about 1ppm for a week) and since my filter was cycled, I'm throwing in some flakes every now and then to make sure I don't lose all my bacteria. I'm sure the ammonia from the aquasoil helped keep it alive though.  I'm going to wait atleast a week for the HC to fill in more before adding the cories though because I don't want them uprooting it.

(For the newbies out there, I have had my filter running on my established 55g for a few months now, so it's cycled.....moving it to my 40g makes an instantly cycled tank )

Stay tuned!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

More pics, finally! It has been 10 days since the last pics.....and there has been alot of growth. 

whole tank









top down shot









plant mound









plants








didiplis diandra









HM


Still no fish. But, I'm redoing my 55 on Tuesday evening and the 6 Rummynose tetras I have will move to this tank. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

We have fish!

The 7 Rummynose tetras from my 55 moved in last night. 

Here is a pic:










They are great schoolers (I knew that already though).  I can't wait to get more. I am broke right now though, so it will be a few weeks before I get more fish.

And here are some pics I took yesterday of the tank:

















(didiplis diandra)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> I am broke right now though


Its too bad gas is so high. You could come to Atlanta and sell plants. They get more money at our auctions than the fish.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

looks great Kristin!!

you can come up north to where I live...you get lots of money shoveling snow!


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

some how I am just see this today.Very nice looking kristin.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

New pics!

The plants were seriously overgrown, so I trimmed today. I should have take a pic before the trim.....everything was touching the surface! But, I didn't. 

Here is the after pic:


















The Rummies are hiding alot for some reason. My boyfriend says that if he was a fish and he had _that_ many plants to hide behind, he'd make use of them too.  Maybe once I add more they'll come out more.

I plan on moving my dwarf Cories to the tank tomorrow. I have a ton of green fuzz algae all over the HC and on some of the stems, so I was waiting to get rid of that before adding the Cories, but I think its going to take a while on the algae. I've been squirting Flourish Excel over it, so hopefully that will work. I also have some staghorn algae, which I think it because of my inconsistent dosing. Hopefully I can get on a schedule and tackle this algae. 

I'm sure you're all saying, of course you have algae with 192w of light, but honestly, most days the second 96w bulb doesn't come on. I don't have a timer for it yet, so I have to manually turn it on and off for the light burst and most days I'm not home to do it.  Soon though, I'll buy a timer.

Updates to come!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

looking great!! Can't wait to see the cories in their new home...their gonna love it!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I have to say the only thing I am a little bummed by is that your plants are so tall they completely hide that awesome piece of wood (I like them the height they are in your signature). I love the tank though. It's very very nice.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

Yeah, the Stargrass is the main one covering the wood. It's so hard to trim it though because it grows funky.  I'll give it a good hack job next time and the HM too, so that you can see the wood more.  I'm running out of places to put my trimmings though....but that is a good thing....means I need to start selling them. 

The Hastatus Cories moved in today. I didn't put them in until the lights went out, but I've seen them swim in a big mass a couple times already. I'm excited to see them tomorrow. I hope they are happy and don't hide like the silly Rummies.

I'm really thinking about adding a second school to the tank....Embers. I have 4 already in my 29g and it would be awhile until I got more, but I think they'd school with the Rummies. I don't know yet though. I'm just wanting something in the tank that I see alot, but I might wait and see how it looks when I get more Rummies.

Alright, enough rambling......thanks for the comments, you two.


----------



## Monkfish (Jan 8, 2008)

WoW!! Awesome aquascaping man


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

looks amazing, but im not surprised, every tank you set up looks stunning 

whered you get that awesome looking piece of wood? and did it take long to waterlog it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks!

I got the wood from someone on AquaticPlantCentral.com. It's manzanita wood and there are about 7 or so pieces in the tank.

I soaked it for about 2 weeks. It wasn't fully waterlogged when I put it in the tank though, but I put a bunch of substrate on top of it and some slate rocks, so that is holding it down.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Kristin...you need to change from "Just one more 20" to "Takashi" lol
Great looking tank!!


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Eighteen words and some punctuation: 
Wow. You have real skill!

I wonder if you counted the words xD


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

there's only 17 words...lol


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

18 words? 17 words? Which post are you guys referring to?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Cory pics!

They get startled very easily, so its hard to get a good pic of them. I will try to get a group schooling pic soonish. 

Closeup









And to show you how small they are:









There are 11 in the tank, but they followed the Rummies into hiding.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

They're SOOOOOO CUTE!!

You should take the rummies out...they are being a bad influence on the cories...lol

I was refering to mic's post of 17 words...lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

I totally missed a photo opportunity last night. About 8 of them were at the front of the tank hovering.....but my camera was upstairs and by the time I got back to the tank, they had scattered.  It would have been a great pic!

I'll be ready next time.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the missed pic.There will be more.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

New pics:









FTS (not a good one though!) The stems are overgrown, so I'll be trimming tomorrow.









Stargrass









Rotala sp. colorata on the surface









HC pearling









Corydoras hastatus posing


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

AWESOME!!

the HC(?) is filling nicely, as is everything else.

I love the cory...is he on the heater?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

It's looking great, Kristin! Your photography is improving too


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

fishbguy said:


> AWESOME!!
> 
> the HC(?) is filling nicely, as is everything else.
> 
> I love the cory...is he on the heater?


Thanks!

The Cory is on my cord for my thermometer.  Saw it there yesterday and I had to take a pic. 



Ichthius said:


> It's looking great, Kristin! Your photography is improving too


Thanks! I'm trying.  Its hard to get a good pic of this tank because of the way the light bounces off the plants....makes the exposure out of whack. Its easy to take pics of the plants...lol....since they don't move like the fish.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow just awesome K! Takes some real skill and you've got the talent for it! Have you thought about getting some Apistos of sort for the tanks?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

That tank is unreal!


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

JustOneMore20 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The Cory is on my cord for my thermometer.  Saw it there yesterday and I had to take a pic.


Oh...lol I was gonna say...it's like his own little hot tub being so close to the heater...lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Osiris said:


> Wow just awesome K! Takes some real skill and you've got the talent for it! Have you thought about getting some Apistos of sort for the tanks?


Thanks Marty! 

Yep, I'm planning on getting atleast 1 trio of Apistos for this tank....possibly 2 trios. Or I may do 1 trio of Apistos and a pair of Blue Rams. 



fishbguy said:


> Oh...lol I was gonna say...it's like his own little hot tub being so close to the heater...lol


I'll have to get a pic that shows how small the thermometer cable is.....it really shows how tiny the Cories are.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Most recent pic of the tank (3/11)









After a massive trim.  Sorry I don't top the tank off. The Stargrass is gone. I got tired of dealing with it......I had tried it in another tank in the past and ended up trashing it then, so I should have learned...haha. The Bacopa is there temporarily. I don't like it in this tank, so I'm trying to find something better. I haven't trimmed the HM yet, but will be doing so this

I haven't bought any new fish just yet. I don't have the money to buy Apistos right now......shipping is killer. And, I haven't made it to the lps to look for Rummies....maybe in a couple weeks though! Life is crazy between school, work, my boyfriend, and job hunting so my tanks have been a tad neglected.

I'll post some better pics soon. I just haven't had time to take pics.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Drive to atlanta during ACA, you should be able to get just about any cichlid in the hobby.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

That thought occurred to me recently, emc.  I may just have to do that instead of paying shipping costs. Can you remind me of the date of ACA?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Thursday, July 17th through Sunday, July 20th, 2008. http://aca2008.com/ 
Its great fun to register and go to the conferences. But it doesn't cost anything to come shop and half the ads in ACAs trading post offer delivery at the convention.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

New full tank shot:




























I just trimmed the plants like a week and a half ago and sold a ton of plants. I'll be trimming again soon though, as you can see. 


I have 2 trios of Apistos coming next week. I'm supposed to get a trio of trifasciata and a trio of viejita. Fingers crossed that's what I get!

I'll be adding more Rummynose tetras and more Cories eventually......gotta find time and money though.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Looks beautiful, always in awe of your tanks


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

looks very nice kristen


----------



## it4lian (Mar 4, 2008)

God thats an awesome tank. Your pretty damn good at designing planted tanks lol. Hope you get the right apistos.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

New pics!

FTS: still haven't trimmed

















And, new fish!

Apistogramma viejita CFII









Apistogramma trifasciata?









Just got these boogers today, so they are a little stressed from being in the mail for 2 days. I'm not quite sure if the ID on the 2nd is correct. I ordered a trio of viejita and a trio of trifasciata, but 2 were DOA and there were 2 extras in the bags, so still figuring out just what I got. 

More pics....there is life in the tank!








Corydoras hastatus









Rummies and a cory









Rummies









Rummynose tetras and Corydoras hastatus

Every time someone walks by this tank they ask "are there fish in there?". The darn things hide all the time. So, I had just put the Apistos in the tank and was trying to take some pics and the Cories and Rummies came out and were playing.  This is a rare occasion.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

Gorgeous! I can't believe those corydoras are that small seeing them by the rummies  This tank looks so different since the beginning. Great job! *looks hard for the wood* lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks, Leah! The wood tends to disappear between trims.  Hopefully it will be more visible when I get some plant mass out of there!

Yep, the Cories are tiny little things. Most are about an inch and some are 3/4". Alot of them were hiding, but those few were hanging out with the Rummies.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Wow, they ARE tiny! I found a LFS that may order them in for me


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Looks awesome Kristin


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow! You have crazy skills. I hope my tanks look half as good once I get them finished.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

No new full tank shots. I trimmed the stem plants and they all looked hacked.  I'll give them a little bit to grow back before I take a new pic.

I do have some not so good pics of a couple Apistos though.

















Tiny one and medium sized one. 

And thanks to Marty (Osiris), got a few tiny albino bristlenose plecs (long fin) in there to grow out until they can move to the 55g without getting eaten by my Angel (that's how tiny!). 








(the middle plant in my full tank shot, HM, is the larger looking plant in this pic .


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Awww, baby plecos.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

Few more fish pics:









My 4 Ember tetras moved into this tank the other day. I plan on getting about 6-8 more. 









Apisto digging









Same Apisto 









Bitty LF ABN and a big pond snail


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

Holy crap, Kristin! That tank is awesome!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks, Katie! I'm happy I'm finally getting more fish in the tank.......and fish I get to see everyday....lol. They are actually getting the Dwarf Cories to come out a little more often, which is awesome.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

ember tetras are so pretty. i heard they were aggresive?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

Mine aren't.  Mine are super peaceful. I haven't kept them with anything that has long fins or anything....besides the Apistos, but I've never heard they are aggressive.

Maybe you're confusing them with Serpaes? Or maybe someone had some really vicious ones.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Hey JOM I was just checking out your tank I love it. I have a quick question though. Do you think I can keep the Apistos? Do I need anything special for them? Also will they eat cherry barbs? (as you know they are my favorite fish lol) If I get them should I try and buy them as little ones? Or would grown ones be ok.


----------



## electricblue1 (Apr 11, 2008)

see that what i want i wanta plant that will cover the subsrate what is that called and where can i get some???????????


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

The ground cover is HC (Hemianthus callitrichoides). But don't run out and get some and plant it in stock lighting....it will die. Its a high light, co2 needy, nutrient hog, so it won't grow in just any tank.


----------



## electricblue1 (Apr 11, 2008)

oh ok no any more kinds like a grassy like cover?


----------



## Mrs I <3 Fish (Apr 9, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

electricblue1 said:


> oh ok no any more kinds like a grassy like cover?


This link tells everything about the more common plants you can find. 

http://www.aquahobby.com/e_aquarium_plants.php

I hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks!

More Apisto pics, because I love these guys and girls:









Thought this was a trifasciata.....but when I compare the lines and markings to the viejita male, they look similar....hmm...








my big male A. viejita








Male and female Viejita
















Little trifasciata (I'm sure on this one....)



Feel free to correct my IDs...anyone! I know the big Viejita is correct, but the other one (first and fourth pics) I'm not certain about. I think my last ID is right though......


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Aww, they're so cute! And the tank is looking awesome as always.


----------



## electricblue1 (Apr 11, 2008)

cool ty for the link


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Picture update from the lost data:

4-26









4-27 after trimming









5-5









5-31









And today:


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

New plant pics:









Tonina belem









Polygonum sp 'Sao Paolo' turning deep red


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Fish pics:


----------



## RNJ_Punk (Aug 3, 2008)

Kristin,
Beautiful tank! Your plants look amazing and you have a great scape going. What happened to the little yellow female apistos dorsal fin?


----------



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

Such a beautiful tank, I'm jealous. I am going to make my next 30 gal a fully planted unlike my current one which has plants and decorations. A wonderful job and I can't wait for more updates!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks!




RNJ_Punk said:


> Kristin,
> Beautiful tank! Your plants look amazing and you have a great scape going. What happened to the little yellow female apistos dorsal fin?


She looked like that when she arrived. I'm guessing that she was being pushed around by some males. Her fins look a little better now, but I'm wondering if they'll get 100% better or not.



I've been neglecting the tank a bit and need to trim, scrape the glass and stuff. Then I'll post some pics. I hope to do it this weekend, but my work schedule flip flopped a bit, so we'll see.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

Updated pic:










Taken with my new Nikon d80. 


Made a lot of changes since the last full tank shot was taken. I ripped out the HM today because I'm tired of it overtaking the foreground. I added in some Lobelia cardinalis from another tank and will get more HC in the future. I added some LM (_Lagarosiphon Madagascariensis_) compliments of Andrew (fishbguy).  The Rotala wallichi was choked out by some clado algae, so its gone. The Didiplis is still gorgeous. The rotala colorata is hanging in there, but not as pretty as it was. I planted some Ludwigia palustris in the left front. Its really taken off.

Fish wise, the only changes are the bristlenose plecs went to a new home. And I am adding the Otos from my 29g tank (1 down, 3 more to catch). 

Here's the big Apisto Macmasteri:








(excuse the algae, it was taken before I cleaned the glass)

The LM:








(not as sharp as I wanted the pic to be).


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

YAY LAGAROSIPHON MADAGASCARENSIS!!!!!!!



Tank looks awesome, as always!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

New full tank shot:










Made some plant changes this week. Blyxa aubertii is in the back left. Blyxa japonica (more) is in the front right. Hopefully it lives this time.  And I'll be putting more HC in the front right were the open spot is. The pic would be better without the powerhead, but I'm too lazy to take it out for a pic and I am not skilled enough in Photoshop to clone it out without it looking crazy. 

I've got a few stems of Limnophila sp. mini and Ludwigia brevipes in the front growing out for another one of my tanks.

I have a baby Apisto macmasteri that I have spotted in the tank recently. They must have spawned and this is the only result that I have seen. Its about 3/4" long and cute! I only see it out once in a while, so I consider this a lucky shot. 










I'll be adding a more fish to the tank this week, completing the stocking. I wanted more schooling fish, so I'll be getting 14 more Embers, making it a total of 22 (assuming they all make it here). Also, I'll be adding 10 Corydoras pygmaeus. Not the ones I have now, but close. I can't seem to find the hastatus from a reputable seller.  Hopefully they'll school together and if not, I still have 9 Hastatus that hang out.


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

Yet another example of your amazing skill for planted aquascapes. I have a bad/good habit of trying (and failing) to reach the level of beauty some of your tanks have. Keep on creating masterpieces. I'm looking forward to seeing the next 40B you start.

just a side note, and it may just be your camera, but your lights seem to dimmed severely since the first posts. just encase you didn't notice


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, TFK! I really appreciate the feedback. 


Yeah, I have a different camera now and haven't quite figured out which settings to use to get the best shots. I'll keep working on it though and see which look more like my earlier pics (which were taken with a point and shoot ).


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm at school and can't see the pics. I'll be sure to take a look at them once I get a chance at home.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

Gorgeous as always, Kristin! On the very far right, is that Dwarf Hairgrass?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

Yep, Leah. It's like overtaking the tank! I've had to remove a bunch of it from the front.  Its all that you see on the right and then goes back behind the other plants all the way to the left side.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

Kristin it's beautiful!

I love the aubertii, and where you put the polygonam (spelling) sao paulo (spelling?) It's perfect there!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks!


Had to finally get it out of the front....haha. Especially since you pointed it out to me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

:console::fun:


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

Looks good.

You'll be happy to hear that my plants are comming along fine, even though I haven't gotten the co2 working yet .


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks Stephan!


Glad to hear your plants are doing well.  I haven't seen ya around here in awhile.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

Took another pic today:










I'm growing out some plants for other tanks, so they won't be staying in the front. And its a dark pic....


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Looks gorgeous, Kristin, as always!


----------



## Manthalynn (Aug 23, 2008)

You should really consider selling instalation "designs" or plans so utterly unartistic people like me could still end up with a nicely designed planted tank!

I worked for a huge horticulture company and they sold patterns that were sort of plant-by-numbers instructions on which plant went where.

Just a thought! But also wanted to post and say, wow...jaw dropped to the floor a long time ago.

How many tanks do you have?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

omg...your LM has just taken off....haha The internet wasn't kidding when they said it's a weed in it's native land...lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks, ya'll!




Manthalynn said:


> You should really consider selling instalation "designs" or plans so utterly unartistic people like me could still end up with a nicely designed planted tank!
> 
> I worked for a huge horticulture company and they sold patterns that were sort of plant-by-numbers instructions on which plant went where.
> 
> ...


Haha...thats a good idea. 

I have 6 tanks. 5 of them have plants. 2 of them are more like plant grow outs right now and don't really have any sort of aquascape. 




fishbguy said:


> omg...your LM has just taken off....haha The internet wasn't kidding when they said it's a weed in it's native land...lol


You should see what I've got in my 55g now. There is a ton of it! And it just keeps on growing and growing.


----------



## hacket (Sep 18, 2007)

Your tanks are really beautiful...wow


----------

